
Ask HN: How to prepare for  Google/Facebook SRE interviews? - truewords
	I am a devops engineer at a startup and am good at my job. I do everything from automation to distributed systems, AWS, CI&#x2F;CD, troubleshooting, etc.<p>My colleagues and founder are very happy with my performance. However, when I research on the kind of questions asked in google SRE interview, I start having self-doubts. I am not sure how much depth is expected from me in each of the areas like troubleshooting, scripting, networking etc.
Ex: for troubleshooting, should I know all the syscalls and the definition and be fully comfortable with strace?<p>It will be great if I can get some guidance on how and how much to prepare for these areas:<p>Linux internals<p>Troubleshooting<p>Large System design<p>Scripting<p>Networking<p>I am reading the books on Linux kernel development, Operating systems, networking. How much depth should I have to ace the interviews?
======
whatnotests
FB has a pre-selected list of questions about netcat, lsof, df, free, lsblk,
mount, ifconfig, who, last, ulimit, grep and nohup.

I talked to them twice on two separate occasions, different people and got
asked the exact same questions.

This was over one year ago and things may have changed since then.

